# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Quảng Ngãi - Du lich Quang Ngai

## thietht

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *Du lịch Quảng Ngãi - Du lich Quang Ngai*
Tỉnh Quảng Ngãi nằm ở vùng duyên hải miền Trung, lưng tựa vào dãy Trường Sơn, mặt hướng ra biển Đông, phía bắc giáp Quảng Nam, phía nam giáp Bình Định, phía tây nam giáp Kon Tum. Bờ biển Quảng Ngãi dài 135km, ngoài khơi có đảo Lý Sơn.



_Đảo Lý Sơn._

Quảng Ngãi là tỉnh có nền văn hoá lâu đời, nhiều di tích lịch sử, văn hoá và danh lam thắng cảnh như cảnh đẹp núi Ấn, sông Trà Khúc, Cổ Luỹ Cô thôn rợp mát bóng dừa, bãi tắm Sa Huỳnh nước trong xanh, cát trắng, lộng gió, di tích kiến trúc thành cổ Châu Sa, nằm kề bên bờ bắc của sông Trà gần cửa biển, các di tích văn hoá Sa Huỳnh, mộ cụ Huỳnh Thúc Kháng... 



_Biển Sa Huỳnh._

Đến Quảng Ngãi, du khách có dịp thăm lại chiến trường xưa, những di tích lịch sử như căn cứ địa Ba Tơ, chiếc nôi cách mạng ở miền Trung; di tích khởi nghĩa Trà Bồng, vùng đất của những rừng quế bạt ngàn; chứng tích tội ác chiến tranh Sơn Mỹ; chiến thắng Ba Gia; chiến thắng Vạn Tường, với nhiều dấu tích chiến trường xưa oanh liệt. 


Mời bạn cùng *Didau.org* lên lịch cho chuyến du lịch đến Quảng Ngãi để khám phá tất cả những điều lý thú ấy.

*1. Phương tiện đi lại*

_Bằng phương tiện công cộng_

Từ Đà Nẵng, bạn có thể mua vé xe khách, vé tàu lửa tại bến xe hay ga tàu để đến Quảng Nam. Ngoài ra, bạn có thể di chuyển bằng xe bus, giá sẽ mềm hơn và dễ dàng dừng lại các điểm tham quan hơn.

_Bằng phương tiện cá nhân_

Đà Nẵng cách Quảng Nam không xa, vì thế bạn có thể chọn cách đến du lịch Đà Nẵng, sau đó thuê xe máy, phượt tham quan danh lam, thắng cảnh.


*2. Nên đến Quảng Ngãi vào thời điểm nào?*

Trừ thời gian diễn ra các cơn bão (theo dõi thông tin trên các báo đài), ngoài ra, bạn có thể đến đây bất kỳ thời điểm nào.

----------


## thietht

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Quảng Ngãi

----------


## thietht

Làng Đông Yên

----------


## thietht

Khách Sạn Central

Khách sạn Petrosetco Tower (4 sao) - 1 An Dương Vương, Tp. Quảng Ngãi, Quảng Ngãi

----------


## thietht

Nhà Hàng SEN - Nhà hàng sân vườn ở Quảng Ngãi(02 Tôn Đức Thắng - Tp Quảng Ngãi )

Nhà hàng Biển Xanh

Nhà Hàng Phố Biển - Bãi Biển Mỹ Khê, Sơn Tịnh, TP Quảng Ngãi

----------


## thietht

Bánh tráng - tinh hoa ẩm thực đất Quảng Ngãi

Mắm cua đồng Phổ An

Nếm thử đặc sản đảo Lý Sơn

----------


## thietht

*Tổng hợp Tour du lịch Quảng Ngãi - Tour du lich Quang Ngai được giới thiệu trên Didau.org*

Tour Quảng Ngãi - Nha Trang - TP HCM - Châu Đốc - Cần Thơ - Sóc Trăng - Phan Thiết (8N/7Đ) - Giá 3.560.000 VNĐ/Khách

Tour khám phá đảo Lý Sơn - Quảng Ngãi (5 ngày 4 đêm) - Giá 3.880.000 VNĐ/Khách

----------


## thietht

Kinh nghiệm du lịch bụi Quảng Ngãi

----------

